# Yandere Simulator



## Bowie (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody play this game? As morbid as it is, I absolutely love it.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 25, 2016)

i have never played it but i just read about it on wikipedia and it certainly sounds interesting. I might download it when I get home. 
Can't wait to see how this game turns out when it's finished hahah


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Feb 25, 2016)

Eh, I find it skeevy that the girls are underage and the game encourages taking pics of their naughty bits/underwear, as well as the "huge girs naked cheat" that's in the game... 

I think I'm going to stay away for now, sadly ;;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 25, 2016)

i've never played it, and i don't know much about it at all. in fact, the only thing i know about it is that there's some sort of cheat thing that basically turns the character you play as into sans from undertale. ...or is that in some other game?


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Omg I love this game xD
The new title idea is so awesome 

I tried playing it myself instead of watching YouTubers, but the Mac version is ****, and you can't reach some of the options on the screen ;-;


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 27, 2016)

I have not personally played Yander simulator, but I love watching YouTubers play it and I watch all of the developers update videos and follow his blog. The game is super cool in my opinion, especially since yandere is my favourite 'dere' archetype.


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Eh, I find it skeevy that the girls are underage and the game encourages taking pics of their naughty bits/underwear, as well as the "*huge girs naked cheat*" that's in the game...
> 
> I think I'm going to stay away for now, sadly ;;



its a reference to attack on titan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Omg I love this game xD
> The new title idea is so awesome
> 
> I tried playing it myself instead of watching YouTubers, but the Mac version is ****, and you can't reach some of the options on the screen ;-;



really? i hated it. its not a serious game imo, its a simulator


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> its a reference to attack on titan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think it's more of a serious game than a simulator. I mean, normally, simulator games are pretty ****ty, and are created to make you laugh, but the aim of this game is different.


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I think it's more of a serious game than a simulator. I mean, normally, simulator games are pretty ****ty, and are created to make you laugh, but the aim of this game is different.



doesnt seem like a serious game when you're giving every living being in the school a _bad time_


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 27, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> *doesnt seem like a serious game*








5:13 in the video.

Oooh, my overwhelming desire to be correct knows no bounds!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 27, 2016)

The game is definitely serious. It has a surprisingly long and complex story once you get past the fact she wants to kill everybody, but I have to admit the initial reason I started playing was for the humour of trying to get away with murder.


----------



## himeki (Feb 27, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> 5:13 in the video.
> 
> Oooh, my overwhelming desire to be correct knows no bounds!



ive watched this lmao. it really does not seem serious to me, and ive been playing this game since october.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 2, 2016)

Attack on titan reference or not, it still is really skeevy to me due to the fact that _you are killing and being a perv to High School (underage) girls._ But that's just my opinion I guess.


----------



## Gregriii (Mar 4, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Attack on titan reference or not, it still is really skeevy to me due to the fact that _you are killing and being a perv to High School (underage) girls._ But that's just my opinion I guess.



But it stills being a game so what's the problem?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 4, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> But it stills being a game so what's the problem?



rape culture and stuff, i guess.,


----------



## himeki (Mar 4, 2016)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Attack on titan reference or not, it still is really skeevy to me due to the fact that _you are killing and being a perv to High School (underage) girls._ But that's just my opinion I guess.



yandere dev literally stated that all characters are shown as 18 or older so theyre not underaged?


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 6, 2016)

Bowie said:


> The game is definitely serious. It has a surprisingly long and complex story once you get past the fact she wants to kill everybody, but I have to admit the initial reason I started playing was for the humour of trying to get away with murder.



Oh. I thought it was a silly game, in fact I never really knew there was a story. But I'm probably just not looking into it well enough.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 6, 2016)

Whups, double post.


----------

